# European Mount by Dave Scheffler?



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

50 sounds really cheap ? this is my first year doing skulls using beetles and Im getting 80 with no plaque, and ive been told that i'm priced to low.... beetle cleaning is only the first step - and not even the most important -skulls need to be properly degreased to produce a nice long lasting finished product...... you may have found a good deal though - if he's close i would ask to see some of his skulls


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately I don't live close and would have to ship the head. I have looked as several sights and see where most european mounts run between $75 and $150, so I wonder about it. I am going to call the guy when I get a chance and talk to him before I send it. I figure at worst I might have to try to degrease it and whiten it in time. I will update this once I have talked to the guy and decided what I am going to do.

TC


----------

